# 2 Pigeons in Pittsburgh PA Need Homes



## TAWhatley

Here is some information regarding two pigeons that are in a wildlife rehab facility in the Pittsburgh PA area. One is a special needs bird (no feathers) and anyone considering adopting this bird needs to be aware of the care that it needs. If anyone is interested, please e-mail [email protected]. She is not a member of Pigeon-Talk, so please deal directly with her.

_It seems she has two pigeons needing homes. One is NOT releasable and really needs a home. The rehabber has been caring for him for over a year because she could not find him a home and she will not euthanize him. Here is his story: 
"He was brought here from a vet clinic where he had been dropped off but they refused to give me the name (patient-doctor crap). He did not have any burns or injuries just a few feathers here and there but was mostly naked. I found out that in breeding fancy pigeons, breeders occasionally get a naked baby but usually kill it. He could not have been wild because a naked baby would never have survived past hatching. He is easy to take care of but has an extrememly outgoing personality. He bites hard!!! I think he would become nicer if someone held him a lot. He is lonely here with all the birds I have to care for. He needs a home with LOTS of attentiona and great care. Obviously he cannot be outside and in the winter I had a heating pad in part of his cage with a towel on it so if he was cold he could get on it. The nature of his cage kept it around 75-78 degrees all the time. With the rehab room around 80 this summer, he has not had the heating pad. He has two spiky feathers from his tail, fuzzy feathers on both shoulders (one white, the other gray) and feahers that make him look like he has bloomers. He looks like a bald man with a ring of small feathers at the back of his head. He has a few tiny chin feathers that look like he has a goatee. He has feathers sticking out here and there. He looks like a bird that somebody plucked for dinner" 

And the other pigeon could be releasable if a home is not found, but she would rather not release if possible: 
"The other pigeon hatched this year and is very friendly. He was picked up in Pittsburgh a month ago under a bridge. He had a fractured leg which is all healed. I hate to release him but he IS releasable. He is going in outside aviary with the others tomorrow. 
I really need a loving home for the naked one. He is more important because he has been here a year and he is NOT releasable ever."

Terry_


----------



## TheSnipes

!!! Baldie sounds CUTE!


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks for sharing this Terry.

Sure hope both birds find a forever home, especially the naked bird. Maybe Bonnie can design a special PG wear suit to keep him comfy and cozy.


----------



## Pidgey

Is this the one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17927

...?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis

I think the idea of Bonni designing a suit is really a great idea. Could make a huge difference for the little guy.


----------



## TAWhatley

There is a good chance the naked pijjie has found a home if transport can be arranged. I'll try to keep everyone updated.

Terry


----------



## ernie

*Transport*

What State is 'naked Pijji' going to?
What mode of transport did you have in mind? If he's not USPS shipable we could do a transport chain like dog rescues do for puppies. I live in OH, accross the border from Pittsburgh and would volunteer for the first leg.


----------



## TAWhatley

ernie said:


> What State is 'naked Pijji' going to?
> What mode of transport did you have in mind? If he's not USPS shipable we could do a transport chain like dog rescues do for puppies. I live in OH, accross the border from Pittsburgh and would volunteer for the first leg.


Hi Ernie! Good to see you posting. I honestly lost track of this case (naked pijjie), and don't know what happened. I do know that the person posting about the birds is a super, duper rescuer and totally responsible person, so I'm sure whatever happened that all is well .. my senile old brain is telling me that our member, Hilly, got this bird, but could be totally out in left field.

Thanks for the offer of help!

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

The naked pigeon can't be shipped, because we have no guarantee that he won't be too cold. Even though it is hot during the day, there may be a/c in some places the bird goes. We also have cool nights.

A railroad/train is exactly what needs to happen. The rehabber has been GREAT and is willing to hold on to him till I can get one together.

Cheesynquackers, may be able to get him from PA to OH. From there it goes kinda dead. She may be able to have someone get it to Columbus, OH, but I then either have to drive to Columbus, or have friend from Indianapolis, IN drive there for me. I then could pick him up from Indianapolis.

If not then, I may be able to travel to Columbus, Ohio for him, or farther.
It is still in the planing stage, but I'd really like to have him here by October. Indianapolis, is about a 3 hour drive for me. 

I have had a lot of naked animals (Rats, G-Pigs, mice,and such), so I think I could tend a naked pigeon. I understand their diet, the need for warm, and other care. Plus, he wouldn't be the only one that is naked in the house  .

To summarize it up, yes a railroad/train needs to be put together. If others could join in on this it would help a TON! Please e-mail [email protected] and let her know that you may be able to help. Also, feel free to pm me to talk.

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the "brain revival" for me, Hilly  I'm glad this is still in the works and really, really hope all the arrangements can be made for the little naked pijjie.

Terry


----------



## ernie

*okydokly*

Since I feel guilty for not taking the bird ..........

I have lots of other unreleasable pigeons in my loft from this rehaber, but we keep our house at 50F in the winter and light up the wood stove in the evenings when we get home. So he would certainly be too chilly and electric for heating pads, etc. is a bit unreliable in the rural snow-belt region where we live.

........ I will drive him to, half way between Columbus and Indianapolis, for you. It'll have to be on a Saturday or Sunday (I work weekdays). Say, to somewhere around Dayton or so........


----------



## Charis

What team work! 
You guys are all really something and I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Hillybean

ernie said:


> ........ I will drive him to, half way between Columbus and Indianapolis, for you. It'll have to be on a Saturday or Sunday (I work weekdays). Say, to somewhere around Dayton or so........



You would do that   !!!!
That would be SO GREAT!!! It'll probably have to happen at the end of the month, but a weekend is VERY possible!

I have to work on weekends, but this gives me enough time to ask for a day off.

Please don't guilty, I REALLY want the little guy.

-Hilly


----------



## perplexedmom

Where is the wildlife rehab in Pittsburgh, I have a very sick Pigeon that I picked up off the street 3 days ago, maybe they could help me out?


----------



## TAWhatley

perplexedmom said:


> Where is the wildlife rehab in Pittsburgh, I have a very sick Pigeon that I picked up off the street 3 days ago, maybe they could help me out?


There are three or four PA wildlife rehabbers that will care for pigeons listed here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Terry


----------



## ernie

*Hillybean*

OK, let's make this happen, from what I've heard, this lil guy is quite the character (and thinks he's aaallllll that) and likes to show off. 

Let me know when it will be a good weekend for you and if you want, pm me with the city you live in and I might be able to adjust my route to get a bit closer to you.

Erna


----------



## Hillybean

Erna,
I just pmed ya.
Sorry it took me so long. I got a bit busy, and didn't relize that you replied back. 

-Hilly


----------



## Margarret

Anyone here knit? I saw some little sweaters that were knit for penguins who were missing feathers due to oil spill problems some time back. They were essentially a tube with sort of a turtle neck and slits for the wings to go through. Kept their core body warm. Something like that might just be the thing for this little guy. 

The train is a fantastic idea. I'm so glad you are going to take this little fellow in Hilly.

Margaret


----------



## Hillybean

*Update*

OK, I am for sure getting this guy on the 20th! One week  !!

Cheesyquackers, has someone that is willing to meet up with me then. If that doesn't go through (hope to know for sure by Tuesday/Wednesday), then I think I can have Ernie meet up with me instead! 

The other pigeon that was posted with this one has already found a home. The rescue person always have some pigeons in need of homes, so if interested e-mail Cheesyquackers to find out what needs a home. 

I have already offered to take another if needed. I'd feel horrible meeting up for just one, if there was another in need of a home....

I have heard from several people, that this one is FULL of personallity. 
I really can't wait to meet him!
-Hilly


----------

